# flemish giant babies..



## tristaw. (Nov 29, 2010)

can someone tell me something about their characteristics? I am still trying to convince hubby to let me get one. there is a breeder who I believe breeds for meat because he mentioned that.. anyway don't want to talk about that part. He is selling them for $15.

He showed me pics... omg.. sighhhhh.... beautiful..

My hubby said NO ROOM.. so as babies how much room do they take up? and how fast do they grow? and how much exercize etc.. just some general info would be good.

I am trying hard not to go behind his back because this man is willing to come with a whole bunch and let me pick who I connect with. I fell in love with his one year old buck but he also has a litter or 12 week old grays. I just need some positive ( and negative so I can keep a level head about it) to tell my husband.


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 29, 2010)

Flemish can grow pretty fast pretty quickly. Most of mine tend to top out at around 15 pounds - partly because I don't like raising the HUGE flemish because I feel like they are more likely to die from heart problems at a younger age.

I would keep your flemish in a GIANT dog crate or an x-large size depending upon how much free-roaming time it would have outside its cage.

Flemish aren't like rabbits in personality- they're more like a puppy. Each one is different some are more energetic than others - for example - Nyx used to jump up on a cage to sneak out an open window into the back yard (until we discovered how she was escaping). Now that she's over 15 months and a big girl - she doesn't do that anymore...but she is more likely to get into mischief - partly cause she's just so smart.

Most flemish - but not all - are very gentle. They're bred to be "gentle giants" - with that said - I've heard of some that weren't that way.

As I close this - I'll share about my first flemish, Tiny. Shortly after I got him - I sort of felt bad about getting him. He wasn't affectionate like all of the other flemish I'd read about - he was more stand-offish. (He also hadn't been handled a lot as a kit).

Before he died (he was almost 3 when he died) - he would lay at my feet under my desk for hours at a time - or within a foot or so of me. When I was on the telephone with difficult customers (customer service rep) - he would give me kisses on my feet and legs. When I'd walk into the office and sit on the floor - he'd crawl into my lap for pets and snuggle into me.

It took us time to build a relationship - I had to let go of preconceived notions of what he would be like and learn to accept him as he was....only to have him turn out to become a love bug.

One sad thing about flemish though is that they frequently die at a younger age than other rabbits. Sometimes it can be due to heart problems - sometimes other things. I've heard of flemish living to be 7 or 8 years old - and I've had year old flemish drop dead with no reason of why they died.

With that said - my personal viewpoint is that its better to share one day with a flemish and have those memories - then to not risk it - and never had that flemish experience.

I imagine when I'm old and gray and my kids try to put me in a nursing home or something - the first thing I'll be saying is "Where is my flemmie?"....because I have a hard time picturing myself without one.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 29, 2010)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> It took us time to build a relationship - I had to let go of preconceived notions of what he would be like and learn to accept him as he was....only to have him turn out to become a love bug.


this should be in the owners manual for all rabbits.


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 29, 2010)

Peg- your post made me cry. it was beautiful.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 29, 2010)

We have a gigantic Checkered Giant who is the sweetest bunny ever--she's a lap rabbit and at 17 pounds she occupies a lot of lap.Her health has been excellent so far and she's probably around 6 years old now.


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 29, 2010)

Hubby said yes finally when I told him how we could arrange the apartment. YAY!!! I'm so excited.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 29, 2010)

Congrats Tristana! cant wait to see the new giant!


----------



## jujub793 (Nov 29, 2010)

ohh i am sooo jealous! I want one of those too!!!!!!


----------



## DebsBuns (Nov 29, 2010)

I've wanted one for a long time but I just don't have the room. I'd have to get rid of the guinea pigs, rats and dogs.  I'm jealous. Can't wait to see a picture of the new baby.


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 29, 2010)

I need some opinions. He has a litter with 3 remaining 12 week old babes and a one year old BEAUTIFUL male. should I get a baby or should i get the year old bun.. any thoughts?


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 29, 2010)

did u get bunbun when he was a baby?..if u did then uve already got to experience the joy of a new little bundle of trouble.

adult bunnies are harder to place,therefore they pull at my heartstrings a little more then babies.

.ive never got to chose a bunny ..Flashie was the only thrianta available in this state at the time..( i love him but didnt get to pick him)..
all my others have picked me somehow someway they have come to be a part of this family ..ive never been able to look at a couple of bunnies and go"thats the one i want"..so i dont know if i can help ya .


----------



## BabyMei (Nov 29, 2010)

I have two Flemish Giants named Sophie and Totoro, and they are absolutely amazing. Flemmies have such a great personality and now that I have them, I couldn't imagine my life without them. I personally think you should get the male, because adults are harder to place than babies. Most Flemmies are like little dogs! It's so cute!


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 30, 2010)

For most breeds of rabbits I'd suggest an older rabbit - but flemish are notorious for passing away at a younger age - so I'd get a young one.


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 30, 2010)

why do they pass away at a young age? that has me worried.


----------



## Suz (Nov 30, 2010)

A giant breed of any animal has a shorter life span. That's just the way it goes. It's a bummer I know.


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 30, 2010)

that has me re-evaluating the whole idea..I just lost one bunny and my other bunny very nearly died. I think I'd better start thinking with my head an not my heart but my heart always seems to win.


----------

